# can I ask a favor please ?



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

The new Gazette has arrived and in there is the new kit by StoneyCreekDesigns, in 1/4" scale, of the Union Hotel from the Harry Brunk series "Up Clear Creek". The scale is wrong which I (hopefully) can fix.

From their advert a 1/20th version will be about 12" x 16" (the maths being their size scaled up - 5x7x2.36); having looked throuigh my Gazettes, I started to buy it after this drawing was published - in the May/June 1989 issue. This I think will be in the second book that was published, on Harry Brunk's layout: I alas only have the first, that being up to part 54.

Thus the favor - does anyone still have a copy of that issue, who can send me please a scan of the plan - which I think will be one page only.

The rest will be realtivly easy (I think) but time consuming - that I can deal with easily!


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Peter, 
I would contact Bob Brown at NGSL Gazzete directly he must have a copy.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter - Railpub.com has the May/Jun 89 issue for $10.00 if you want to buy one. It's in their catalog *here*.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Peter, 

I believe I have a copy. I will look when I get home this evening. 

Bob C.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter,
Part 56 The Union Hotel is on pages 64-67
The drawings are HO scale and on 3 different pages.

Been my experience that these small drawings don't scan very clear.
I would be glad to copy the article and mail to you.

Rick Marty


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Peter, 

Sorry, I don't have that specific issue. One of several I missed over the years. 

Bob C.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter, 
Check your email.


----------

